# Paphs images 2007 from my collection-so far



## GuRu (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello all,
Here are the first blooms from my collection in 2007:

Paphiopedilum niveum

















To take photos from this white glossy bloom isn't that easy particularly to get a reasonable depth of focus. I hope the results aren't that bad but to be honest I'm not really convinced.

Paph vietnamense x armeniacum
















and a close up






It's one of the few hybrids I grow and in my eyes a successful one. It was an extra present from my last 'haul'. I like it although it's got a little flaw on the dorsal. Maybe the next flower will be immaculate.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu

To be continued........


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE the vietnamense x armeniacum cross. Excellent photography, too. I like your style.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the vietnamense x armeniacum cross also. Interesting how the pink is suppressed.


----------



## bwester (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful!! i love parvis


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

Great photos, thanx!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2007)

*Continuation*

After a period when I had little time for taking photographs and contributing to slippertalk.com and additionally had computer problems here comes the continuation of my flowering Paphs in 2007.
This is my Easter present for you and it comes to you without any searching !!! I hope you will enjoy the photos !

Paphiopedilum schoseri
















and close ups of the staminode











Paphiopedilum barbatum











and close ups of the staminode


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2007)

and last but not least my

Paphiopedilum dayanum











ans also close ups of the staminode











Best regards from a sunny Germany, GuRu.


----------



## wilbeck (Apr 8, 2007)

Just excellent stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2007)

great photos! thanks Guru


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice collection you have!


----------



## tan (Apr 8, 2007)

wonder how long it take you for the vietnamense x armeniacum from seeding to flower?
really appreciate the time input
beautiful creation!!!!

sillytann


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 8, 2007)

Love your dayanum. It's the low elevation or high elevation form???


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2007)

:clap: beautiful blooms you have!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2007)

Great flowers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 9, 2007)

tan said:


> wonder how long it take you for the vietnamense x armeniacum from seeding to flower?...beautiful creation!!!! sillytann



Hello tan,

At the moment I can't give you the answer on your query because the plant was in flowering size when I got it last year.  
I would astimate about 5 - 6 years but that might be wrong???
The only thing I can do is to call the gardener from whose nursery I've got the plant. But I don't know whether he made the cross or not?
If I get further information I will let you know.



wonderlen3000 said:


> Love your dayanum. It's the low elevation or high elevation form???



Hello wonderleen3000,

so far I didn't think if my P. dayanum is the highland or lowland form albeit I know about those two different forms. For me it was just P. dayanum. 
After have read up the typical features of both forms in the discribtion I tend to say mine might be the highland form - but I'm not that sure!! So far I havn't seen both forms side by side. 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Ja, sehr gutt! Danke.


----------



## tan (Apr 10, 2007)

hi, 
paph dayanum is lower elevation grower and flower in summer;
the paph i have is barbatum found at higherelevation and can flower once/twice a year or possibly early summer or fall in your condition.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent photos


----------



## GuRu (Nov 22, 2007)

Over summer/autumn (fall) there were nearly no flowers at all in my collection except of my Paph. coccineum which I showed last year already.
One of the reasons was a severe fungi infection of some of my plants. The infestation happened very quickly and therefore unfortunately I lost some good plants. 
But fortunately just some not all - the majority survived with the help of a fungicide although some look slightly like birds without feathers. But new leaves or sprouts are emerging and that's a good sign and makes me hope for new growth. 
However, I am very proud to show the first multifloral Paph flowering in my collection - Paphiopedilum lowii.






front close up of the staminode






side close up of the staminode






Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 22, 2007)

Wonderful, it or one of his hybrids is on my wish list


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

Bug's eye view!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2007)

I love your closeups & sideviews!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Really great photos, every last one!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 2, 2007)

*Paph rothschildianum*

Although mine is flowering only with a single flower I am proud of it. I bought it as a young plant in March 2002 and the leaf span was about 22 cm. It took me nearly 5 1/2 years to grow it to flowering size with a leaf span of 65 cm. The measurement between the two tips of the sepals is 20 cm. I know the stance of the pedals could be slightly better but nobody is perfect. 












and two closeups of the staminode











I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.
Best regards from Gernany, GuRu


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2007)

I love both plants and photos....  Congrats for both...:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2007)

I completely agree with those who admired all your pictures. It would be interesting to have details about camera, lens and light!?

Schöne Grüsse aus Luxemburg

Jean


----------



## GuRu (Dec 3, 2007)

JeanLux said:


> It would be interesting to have details about camera, lens and light!? Schöne Grüsse aus Luxemburg Jean



Hello Jean,

danke für die Grüße aus dem schönen Luxemburg - ebensolche zurück nach dort!!
Regarding my photo equipment - since 4 weeks I use a Canon Power Shot S5IS with 8.0 Megapixel before it was a Power Shot S2IS with 5.0 Megapixel. I had to change the camera because our son dropped it down in September and it went kaput. Both cameras have/had a 12x optical zoom and that's very important for shots of flowers and close ups an macro and an super macro mode. The focusing distance is between 10 - 50 cm in the macro mode and between 0 - 10 cm in the super macro mode. 
These macro features were an important reason for me to choose this type of camera. 
My lightning set is an portable 200 W halogen lamp like it is in use on construction sites. I use it only in an indirect way to avoid strong shadows within the motive or in the background.
I'm just the guy who looks through the view finder !!! :rollhappy:
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2007)

This Powershot Canon seems to be really performant. Do you use the built-in flash and/or a tripod?

I am using a Canon EOS 350D with a 60mm Macro-lens, but I am not too happy about the depth of field ;of course I normally use the built-in flash and no tripod, because this is hard to install in a crowded greenhouse.

Schönen Gruss
Jean


----------



## Corbin (Dec 4, 2007)

very nice pictures and photos. I like the daynum. Great closeups. Do you use extension tubes or do you have a macro lens?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 5, 2007)

Corbin said:


> Do you use extension tubes or do you have a macro lens?


No I don't use extension tubes I just use the camera's lens. It's got a focal length of 6.0 - 72.0 mm - wide angle until 12 x zoom. For close ups or small items you can choose between two settings macro mode (10-50 cm distance to the front of the lens) and super macro mode (0 - 10 cm distance). 



JeanLux said:


> This Powershot Canon seems to be really performant. Do you use the built-in flash and/or a tripod?
> ...of course I normally use the built-in flash and no tripod, because this is hard to install in a crowded greenhouse... Jean


Yes it's a high performance camera in my eyes.
I try to avoid flash light because it causes strong shadows and especially in the macro or super macro mode different areas of brightness in the motive - a bright area above and a darker area below the lens - to avoid this a ring flash light was better.
I always use a small tripod I think to take a good close up without a tripod is impossible at least in my eyes. I began taking close ups with using the automatically settings of my camera nowadays I switched to the manual mode i.e. I choose a diaphragm of 7.2 or 8.0 (for a high depth of field) and adjust shutter speed. The camera shows me either in the view finder or the monitor on a scale when appropriate setting is reached.
But to say it frankly I never was and am no expert in photographing. I'm really happy with the modern cameras where nearly all things run automatically.
Schöne Grüsse nach Luxemburg
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Corbin (Dec 5, 2007)

GuRu said:


> I choose a diaphragm of 7.2 or 8.0 (for a high depth of field)




I like to stop down to f22 at a minimum. Makes for a long exposure but the depth of field is much greater. I too use manual because even the new cameras cannot account for a large dark background and a colored flower. They will almost always overexpose. 

That said your pictures are great.


----------

